# Ceiing Popcorn Paint Color



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

This may be a silly question but I want to touch up my white popcorn ceiling. It doesn't need the popcorn repaired just the paint color touched up. Is there a "typical" white paint color that I can use that will closely match or how can I get it to match? I know there are all of those popcorn cans at HD or Lowes. I have tried them and they are very messy and they never match at all. Would white primer be a close match possibly? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

What kind of blemish are you trying to touch up?


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, if the popcorn itself is fine, you just need to paint it, not re-apply popcorn. If the popcorn is REALLY old, you must prime gently w/ oil-base primer first. Either way, just about any mid-grade flat in "stock" white for the topcoat will do. You can either go with a decent contractor paint like Sherwin Williams Pro Mar 200, or there are some specific "ceiling" paints on the market, like Ben Moore Muresco.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

kennykenny said:


> ...Is there a "typical" white paint color that I can use that will closely match or how can I get it to match?


There are typically dozens of "standard" ceiling whites
It depends on the original painter
So, no...not really
Sorry


kennykenny said:


> Would white primer be a close match possibly?


Only if it was white primer from the same company....and rather quickly afterward
After a few months, even the exact same primer could look "off", as the paint on the wall may have been exposed to extremely different conditions, resulting in a shade or 3 variance
Certainly after a year or three, it _will_ be off

Best guess is to try a Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams Ceiling White and hope for the best
Best bet for sure is to repaint the whole ceiling (I would hardly bother with anything less)


----------



## alittleboutalot (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreeing with Slickshift...

your best bet is to prime the defect then repaint the entire ceiling...

Cost saving option...Promar 700 is far cheaper thatn Promar 200 and will perform just as well on your ceiling...also Supercraft from benni moore is cheaper option with just as good performance.

If your going to repaint an accoustical texture ceiling such as yours, spraying it will leave a far better finish...although it is way more labor intensive...


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops... forgot to mention... if you roll (and you should, as a DIY in an occupied house), you will need to use a huge-nap roller. 3/4" or 1" should do the trick. A 3/8" will not work for acoustic texture.

SirWired


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

sirwired said:


> or there are some specific "ceiling" paints on the market, like Ben Moore Muresco.
> 
> SirWired


 
Thats exactly what I would recommend. In a nutshell it's cheaper and does an excellent job.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I am mainly attempting to "touch up" some water spots and some areas that the kids have "splashed" some things on the ceiling and also some paint mishaps. Not huge areas but sopts here and there.....


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

You will need to prime over those water spots with an oil-base primer. Water stains unsurprisingly bleed right through water-base primers and paints. I believe original Kilz (about the only Kilz product worth buying) comes in a special ceiling-friendly spray-can meant for precisely this use. The paint mishaps are no big deal.

SirWired


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, the Kilz "upshot" aerosol can is a lifesaver for those pesky little stains on the ceiling. Still trying to figure how ketchup got up there. Of course when you ask the kids, "nobody knows nothing".........


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes, you'll want to seal the stains with an oil-based product before painting or else run the risk of bleed through later


----------

